# Kids Tournament Trail



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

I am half way through getting things together to kick off the first Kids Bass Tournament Trail in Spring 2011. I just wanted to throw out there what I have now. The Tournament Trail will be for kids ages 10-15. We will take the first 25 anglers to sign up with there parents. The Tournament Trail will be Bass Tournaments fished from shore at both public and private lakes. I have 2 private Lakes already booked for next year. The Tournaments will run 1 or 2 a month for points for angler of the year. Points will be awarded for each fish Bass caught per angler, extra points will awarded for big bass at each event, There will also be points awarded for fishing the event. There will also be 2 clean-up dates at 2 local public lakes for points as well. Tournaments will start in Mid April and continue through October. Each Tournament will last 4 hours. AOY will be awarded for most points for the year. We will take the top 12 in the points to fish a championship. At the end of the season we will have a catered banquet and announce the AOY and Trail Champion with Trophys and Custom Tournament Trail shirts to wear for next season. Now everyone is thinking cost, so here is what we have so far, 25 Anglers max. $20 initiation Fee. Each tournament is $5 per tournament. Each lake will not exceed 2 acres(This is subjected to change). I live in Louisville,Ohio just East of Canton,Ohio
We are trying to keep the lakes within 30 minutes of Canton if possible. We are still looking for more private lakes to add to the list.

Well, thats what we have so far. We are still lookin for more staff to bring on board. If anyone has any comments or concerns about this Trail feel free to contact me.

Jim Jones


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea, I hope everything goes well. It is much better to have the kids fishing than getting in trouble somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

maybe you could think about having the championship on boats, im sure you could find 12 volunteers with boats that would let the kid and parent fish. the boat owner would control the boat. would give a chance for them to get into a real tournament setting . just a suggestion..


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Throwitback that sounds like a great season ender. Let see how many chime in about what they think about this trail. I have alot more details that I didn't put in the first post. It would be nice to see a full turnout for this tournament trail. I run 2 different kids fishing derbies every year and we always have young anglers who want to fish tournaments. I have seen some of these kids in action personally. All I can say is "Watch OUT VanDam".... We are still looking for good people to finish out the Tournament Staff. 

Jim


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I am very interested as is my soon to be 10yr. old. Keep me posted!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I will keep you informed as we move along getting lakes together.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

This is a great idea! Will get kids into fishing instead of other things that would just be trouble! I give you kudos! hopefully this is something that goes on for years to come as my daughter is only 5 and my son will be born in December! 

Keep us posted, and let us know of things that you need to help ya out, im sure alot of people would donate time, and money to this cause!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Catfish,

I would like to bring on board 3 more adults which would bring us to 5. Myself being the Tournament Director, We do need a Asst.Tournament Director. As of right now its myself and the Pastor of our church. I have all the equipment to make these tournaments run. As soon as we get our staff together we will schedule a meeting and discuss by-laws for this tournament trail. I have 3 public lakes in the books for the trail and still looking for more. If anyone is interested in getting on board shoot me a PM and we can discuss in detail what is in the works. I am working on a website for this Trail which will have Tournaments Dates,Results, Pics of the events as well as a weekly Bio/interview with each angler. I am looking forward to this trail next year and hope to have a full staff soon so we can get started.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim,
I'd really like to help out with these events if you need it because I had a blast at the kids fishing derby back in June. I don't think I should take one of your open 'staff' positions because it's hard to tell whether or not my schedule will let me make all of the events, but I'm definitely willing to help. You already have my number, so just give me a call when the events get a little closer.

-Jason


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jason,

Good to hear from you. I have been talking to a large number of young anglers who are excited about this trail. As far as I can tell this is the only one in Ohio(if I am wrong do share the info about the trail). I am currently working on the website for the Tournament Trail. I welcome your input and your help at the events that you are able to make. Currently I am in contact with the Division Of Wildlife on places they have available that meet our needs. Hopefully we can locate some private ponds to use in the trail. There is alot in the works for the trail. Our biggest venture now is rounding out our Staff. I understand with your schedule you wont be able to take one of the positions. If you have another person in mind do send them the info. I am sure we will fill the positions soon then we really can get started with the fun stuff. Thanks again Jason, You and your teammates are welcome back October 23 for our trout event. If the water temp is still high in October we will host the same kind of event as in June.

Jim


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to help but can't commit to anything this early without knowing my tournament plans for next year. Too many variables right now. I also don't wouldn't want any kind of conflict of interest since my son will be fishing!


----------

